# Walther P-22 Reviews???



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

I am looking for a good plinking pistol to use with the kids. I have an old Hi-Standard Sport King (awesome gun) and am looking for another reasonably accurate .22 pistol. I also have a Beretta 21s, but it is not made for accuracy. I looked at the NEOS, but it doesn't fit my big hands. I really liked the Walther P-22 I saw at the gun show the grips are small enough for the kids (unlike the Smith and Wesson).

Anyone know the scoop on this pistol? Thanks in advance!

Hafus


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Ask Mr.bond,james Bond 007. Sorry Had To Do It.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

What barrel length are you looking for? I have shot several models of 22 pistol. The only walther p-22 I shot had the 5 inch barrel (maybe 5.5?). It shot good, but the barrel didn't hang steady. I prefer the 7 inch bull barrel version of most 22s. I have had mark II's and S&W 22s both with 7 inch bull barrel and loved them both. The Ruger mark II is a pain to thoroughly clean/take apart/re-assemble. Other than that I had no preference. 

The walther I shot had a decent trigger and grouped okay at 25 and 50 feet. Nothing great but okay, mostly due to the shorter lighter barrel i think.

Huntinbull


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a Ruger as well and really like it, I have had it for 20yrs now without a hitch, I think you can pick one up today for $250-300, mine is the 5.5" Target model, a friend of mine has one of the slabsides with a dot sight on it and its a really sweet rig.


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

I took my son up to the gun store and let him look at all the .22s they had. He immediately went to the Walther because he likes the way it looks. It fits his hands perfectly and we only intend to use it for shooting cans out in the woods, so I went ahead and bought it. I agree there are much better .22 cal target/plinkers out there (browing, ruger, Sig). But this one should suit our needs for this particular application. Thanks to all of you for your inputs!!

On a side note.....I was a little irritated when they did the NICs check. Every time I go to buy a gun, the dealer gets a "delay" directive. Then, the FBI calls back the very next day giving them the go ahead. I personally don't have a problem with the whole background check process, but you would think that the NICs folks could update their database somehow to preclude that from happening EVERY time. I have been told that it is due to the fact that I have a security clearance......don't know if that's the cause of the problem or not.

Thom


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a delay reply everytime. I always insist they spell my middle name, being it isnt as common as my first or last names. Usually between an hour and a day for approval. Nature of the beast I guess.

Huntinbull


----------



## leadfoot (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are getting delayed by NICS dont give your SS# next time. Its much faster this way.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> Ask Mr.bond,james Bond 007. Sorry Had To Do It.


he used a ppk...


the p22's are prone to jamming and are very sensitive to ammo... i sold mine and picked up a ruger


----------

